# Javea



## Dannyboy1664 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi everyone, we are driving over in March 2016 and will be looking to rent long term somewhere around Javea/Moriara. I have visited these areas before and think they suit what we are looking for but we are open to suggestions as to other areas we may well consider (Albir???). Our main priorities are to live in a year round safe community, close to amenities and be no more than a 15 minute drive to the beach.
We would really appreciate it If anyone can help us with specific areas to consider and any tips/advice they have. Thanks Danny


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Don't know about Albir, but we have just rented in Pinosol. Definitely need a car if you live in one of the urbanisations. There seem to be three areas here, old town/port, Arenal/town and urbanisations. We are a 3 minute car drive from the Arenal. Lots of supermarkets around and shops to buy household goods. Just been told about somewhere we can walk our dog in woods rather than around streets. We are aware that properties are expensive to rent around Javea during the summer months and it would probably be a bit harder to find something avaiable to your liking if you leave it to March, I am not sure. It might be better to pop over to view properties early next year and line something up, regardless of where you decide to settle. 

We do know that Javea can be a nightmare to get around in the summer and the town can get gridlocked with cars and nowhere to park, so if you have to rely on a car, maybe you need to think about that.

However, maybe you know more about Javea than us!

We were told that Moriara is a bit quiet in the winter, but when we visited last October, it was lovely.


----------



## Dannyboy1664 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. Yes March is leaving it a bit late but think we will find something suitable as we are open to most types of properties as long as they have good outside space. Haven't visited in height of summer so yet to see traffic/parking problems. 
Hope you enjoy living in Javea and thanks again for replying


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dannyboy1664 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Yes March is leaving it a bit late but think we will find something suitable as we are open to most types of properties as long as they have good outside space. Haven't visited in height of summer so yet to see traffic/parking problems.
> Hope you enjoy living in Javea and thanks again for replying


the long term rental market in Jávea is dealt with by different agents than those who deal in short term rentals, so it shouldn't be a huge issue if you want a genuine long term contract


----------



## andrea1968 (Feb 27, 2014)

We are moving in to a long let in Javea port next week, lovely modern 3 bed 2 bath townhouse for 700 euros a month, around the equivalent of what we are letting our UK home for. Nice enclosed patio for the animals. It is on a large complex with indoor and outdoor pool, sauna, tennis court and beautiful gardens, all maintained by somebody else!!! It is mainly residential which is great, the communal fees, council tax and rubbish are included in the rent. We thought we would struggle to find somewhere with having two dogs but this wasn't a problem, a lot of ads said no pets but it seems cats can be a sticking point on long lets. 2 months deposit, 1st months rent and 1 month to the agency for admin fees. We are renting with rentalsjavea.com. Nice family run firm from Birmingham. The old town is equally as beautiful as the port and can be better value, some properties have outside space as well as a roof terrace. Being a pisces though I need to be within spitting distance of the sea!!! You can view properties whilst tenants are serving out their notice, if agreeable, we have, might be a good idea to put the feelers out now with a few agents to see what is coming up available in the next few months. Good luck.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

andrea1968 said:


> We are moving in to a long let in Javea port next week, lovely modern 3 bed 2 bath townhouse for 700 euros a month, around the equivalent of what we are letting our UK home for. Nice enclosed patio for the animals. It is on a large complex with indoor and outdoor pool, sauna, tennis court and beautiful gardens, all maintained by somebody else!!! It is mainly residential which is great, the communal fees, council tax and rubbish are included in the rent. We thought we would struggle to find somewhere with having two dogs but this wasn't a problem, a lot of ads said no pets but it seems cats can be a sticking point on long lets. 2 months deposit, 1st months rent and 1 month to the agency for admin fees. We are renting with rentalsjavea.com. Nice family run firm from Birmingham. The old town is equally as beautiful as the port and can be better value, some properties have outside space as well as a roof terrace. Being a pisces though I need to be within spitting distance of the sea!!! You can view properties whilst tenants are serving out their notice, if agreeable, we have, might be a good idea to put the feelers out now with a few agents to see what is coming up available in the next few months. Good luck.


Floridamar?


----------



## Dannyboy1664 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you for your feedback. I will have a look at rentalsjavea.com and will also put out some feelers to see what is available in the next few months


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dannyboy1664 said:


> Thank you for your feedback. I will have a look at rentalsjavea.com and will also put out some feelers to see what is available in the next few months


get in touch with Jo at Property for Sale Javea & Moraira, Long Term Rentals Javea & Moraira, Spain, Long Lets Javea & Moraira, Spain, - Estate Agent Javea & Moraira -

or Michelle at Long lets in Javea, long term rental Javea - VillaMia


----------



## Sunny Jim1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Have a look on gpsjavea.com website or contact Richard at same site as he is very helpful.


----------

